# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes  قسم EFT Dongle تحديثات :  EFT Dongle Version 1.3.5 Is Released 31/05/2018

## °°.."Y"S"F"GSM"..°°

*EFT Dongle New Update 31/05/2018* Software V1.3.5 *What is New ?* *EFT Dongle Version 1.3.5 Is Released:* *[LG]* Added dump apks from download mode *[LG]* Added factory reset from download mode *[HUAWEI]* Updated flashing process to flash huge firmware's *[SAMSUNG]* Reverted back .img checkbox option *[SAMSUNG]* Updated install gapps for android 7.x.x *[QUALCOMM]* Supported more models for (reset FRP - flash - root)  *- List of new QUALCOMM models supported:*  
NOKIA RM-1013 (Nokia X2 DS)                                  
NOKIA TA-1000 (Nokia 6 LTE CN DS)                             
NOKIA TA-1003 (Nokia 6 LTE DS)                              
NOKIA TA-1021 (Nokia 6 LTE DS)                                
NOKIA TA-1024 (Nokia 5 LTE DS)                                
NOKIA TA-1025 (Nokia 6 LTE NA DS)                             
NOKIA TA-1027 (Nokia 5 LTE DS)                                
NOKIA TA-1033 (Nokia 6 LTE DS)                                
NOKIA TA-1039 (Nokia 6 LTE DS)                        
NOKIA TA-1044 (Nokia 5 LTE DS)                              
NOKIA TA-1053 (Nokia 5 LTE DS)                             
PANASONIC-Eluga A                   
PANASONIC-Eluga Arc                 
PANASONIC-Eluga Icon2             
PANASONIC-Eluga L4G                
PANASONIC-Eluga L2                
PANASONIC-Eluga Mark              
PANASONIC-Eluga RayMax          
PANASONIC-Eluga Switch            
PANASONIC-Eluga U    
WIKO-I9051     
WIKO-L5221     
WIKO-L5251     
WIKO-L5261     
WIKO-L5320     
WIKO-L5421     
WIKO-L5510     
WIKO-L9010     
WIKO-P4901     
WIKO-P6901     
WIKO-P7201     
WIKO-V11BNLite 
WIKO-V12BN     
WIKO-V12BNLite 
WIKO-V3903     
WIKO-V3931     
WIKO-V3941                  
ZTE Blade (A1)                 
ZTE Axon (A1R)                
ZTE Axon 7 (A2017G)           
ZTE Axon 7 (A2017U)            
ZTE Axon 7 mini(B2017G)        
ZTE Trek 2 8"(K88)             
ZTE Tempo (N9131)             
ZTE Prestige (N9132)          
ZTE Prestige 2(N9136)          
ZTE Warp Elite(N9518)  *Note :  Automatic Update Download, Data downloads are limited to a file size of 15 MB or smaller.*   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Get Now EFT Dongle From Nea**rest Distrubutor/Reseller الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

